# Roller Furling Line



## jr438234606 (Apr 25, 2006)

Is there anything special about the line used on typical roller furlings? I've seen lots of recommendations for the various applications of different types of lines, but nothing on the roller furling application.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Not that Im aware of...Mine is plane 3/8 double braid...Racers might use a low stretch


----------



## FrankLanger (Dec 27, 2005)

I think for most regular sailing, it's mainly important to get the right diameter/thickness of line--to thin and it's hard on the hands and maybe too weak in a blow; too thick and it won't fit into the drum properly when rolled up. Also important to make sure it's run correctly--ie. 90 degrees from the drum to the deck fitting, then back to the cockpit with a ratchet cam or cleat to tie it off well so it doesn't come undone unexpectedly.
Frank.


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

Make sure it's not too slippery. The line shipped with the new Harken Mk IV furlers, for example, sucks. It feels like the nylon stuff you buy at the hardware store. It's tough on the hands in a blow.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I would recommend using Trophy Braid. It has a soft fuzzy feel and is easy to grip, hence easy on the hands.


----------



## BarryL (Aug 21, 2003)

Hello,

What is the furler? My boat came with an older Hood unit that was originally a line drive and was then converted to single line. The line must have the core stripped so that it fits on the drum.

Barry


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Barry-

Most furlers will hold sufficient line that the core need not be stripped, if you're using the proper size line.


BarryL said:


> Hello,
> 
> What is the furler? My boat came with an older Hood unit that was originally a line drive and was then converted to single line. The line must have the core stripped so that it fits on the drum.
> 
> Barry


----------



## BarryL (Aug 21, 2003)

*Hood Furlers*

From the Hood web site:

*November Tech Tip. * *I up graded my LD system *
*to a SL what line do I use?*

As LD (line drive) customer's consider the upgrade to the SL (single line) drive unit system, please note the difference in the furling line sizes. The LD furling line diameter is different than the SL line diameter. You can not use your old furling line on a new SL furler. The first third of the furling line for the SL system, must be de-cored going into the drum. We sell de-cored furling lines for all of the SL systems. It's a good tip to purchase a furling line when ordering a new SL upgrade. When you purchase from Hood Yacht Systems direct, you know it's going to be a quality line, factory de-cored and at a upgrade customer's discounted price.

Pompanette LLC.




sailingdog said:


> Barry-
> 
> Most furlers will hold sufficient line that the core need not be stripped, if you're using the proper size line.


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

I have a Hood DL -> SL furler with the cored line. It was installed by the PO. I have already removed the old "bad" line so that I could reverse/replace it. Looks like I'm going to have to put it back on again!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Barry-

That's for one brand of furler. I have a Furlex, and it doesn't require the core to be stripped out. Either do most of the other brands I've seen.


----------



## BarryL (Aug 21, 2003)

sailingdog said:


> Barry-
> 
> That's for one brand of furler. I have a Furlex, and it doesn't require the core to be stripped out. Either do most of the other brands I've seen.


I totally agree with you. My ONLY point is that if the unit he has is made by Hood, he may need a line with the core removed.

Barry


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Barry—

The OP never said what furler he has... the person with the Hood is DJO...


----------



## jr438234606 (Apr 25, 2006)

I'm the OP. As it happens, my furler is a Hood SeaFurl 3250. What's this talk of "removing the core"? I thought the core is what gives modern cord/rope it's strength. The current line on the drum has not been altered and it fits the drum fine. The jacket has chafed through, however, so I must replace it. I'm trying to figure out what to replace it with.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

JR-

Get a slightly thinner spectra or dyneema cored line, and leave the core in. The line will fit better and the core makes up for the smaller diameter by being stronger.


----------

